# lakas ng tama



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What exactly does "lakas ng tama" mean? When I hear this, oftentimes, it's related to drinking alcohol, so I guess it means like what you are drinking easily makes you drunk or something..???

Aside from this, is there any other situation where you can use this phrase?


Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Lovestotravel

Hi meetmeinnyc,

It is usually used when a person does not make any sense in what he or she is doing or saying.It could be because he/she is too drunk.I believe the exact term in English is wasted.

Example:

"Lakas ng tama mo kagabi pare, natulog ka sa labas ng bahay nyo ng hubo't hubad"

You were so wasted last night dude, you slept in the raw outside your house.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much, Lovestotravel, for your explanation!

Can I ask one more thing?

"Tinatamaan ako" while drinking alcohol beverages means the same as "Nalalasing ako"?


Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Lovestotravel

You're most welcome.Yes they are the same.
You could use " Tinatamaan na ako /Nalalasing na ako(this means you are certain) " or "Tinatamaan/Nalalasing na yata ako" (yata denotes uncertainty).

Pare tinatamaan/nalalasing na ako,kailangan ko ng umuwi. Buddy, I'm already tipsy,I'll be heading home.(100% certain)you are going home whether they like it or not

Pare tinatamaan/nalalasing na yata ako, sa tingin ko kailangan ko ng umuwi. Buddy, I'm already tipsy,I think I should be heading home.(uncertain)you can be persuaded to stay and drink more or you may opt to go home.

Also, "lakas ng tama" can be used to describe how strong alcoholic beverages or even drugs are, as you mentioned in your previous post, how the beverage can easily make you feel drunk.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much again for your very detailed explanation! Much appreciated!


----------



## mataripis

The effects.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, mataripis, to you too!


----------



## mataripis

Older form were Tumatama( can affect), may dating( something weird or unusual) , Umaatlab( noticeable effects) and the present form May Talab( can affect).


----------

